# BCA - Lane Limited



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

A buddy purchased some BCA to make a blend for himself. He kindly let me smoke some of his new BCA. It was delightful. I must be a fan of Cavendish. Smoked much cooler and smoother than my 1Q. This would seem like something I would add to any aromatic that I like the taste of but don't like the way it smokes.

We were at poker night and a few of the guys commented on the nice room note. I was thoroughly enjoying the smoke. It was delightful! So good!

Slight caramelish tones. 

Smooth smooth aro.

Will be pulling the trigger soon on some BCA.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like Lane Limited reminds me of Captain Black.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pwkarch (Mar 13, 2017)

BCA is a GREAT blend. I love all of the Lanes particularly RLP-6, 1-Q, and Dark Red. To me, BCA is the 'base" flavor for those listed. The RLP-6 can be slightly overpowering taste wise as can the Dark Red at times....but they are both delicious. The Lane Hazelnut is good, and I guess I have not yet found a Lane product that I did not like and some that I love.

I find the BCA can be added to almost any tobacco from Prince Albert to any of the Sutliff blends with generally good results. Just earlier today I had a 50/50 mix of BCA and 1-Q that satisfied me greatly. Burned well with one light and ran almost an hour. I immediately refilled the same MM CC with a bowl of RLP-6 which on top of the first 50/50 blend seemed "perfumy" in comparison.

That is one of the great things about this hobby, you can experiment and try all sorts of concoctions coming up with some winners, and occasionally some losers. But lets face it, we all have ordered various tobaccos online or at a B&M to find out the descriptions and reviews were just great marketing. So part of the process is a search and experiment exercise.

I will always keep a pound or two of the BCA probably mostly burning it solo, but standing by to help with some other tobacco. I wish I could "trade in" some of the tobaccos I have "cellared" for the equivalent amount of BCA.


----------

